# Ελληνική αντιπροσωπευτική μουσική;



## Tapioco (Jan 27, 2009)

Ένας μικρός δήμος της περιοχής μου (Veneto, Ιταλία) αδελφοποιείται με κάποιον ελληνικό.
Οι μαθητές του ιταλικού γυμνασίου οργανώνουν μια γιορτή για τους μαθητές του αντίστοιχου ελληνικού γυμνασίου που πρόκειται να τους επισκεφθούν.
Στην καθηγήτρια μουσικής ήρθε η φαεινή ιδέα να τραγουδήσουν τρία ελληνικά αντιπροσωπευτικά τραγούδια.
Ο σύζυγος της καθηγήτριας (που έχει τον θεσμικό ρόλο του καπνοπώλη της γειτονιάς μου) μου ζήτησε να του προτείνω τρεις τίτλους αντιπροσωπευτικών ελληνικών τραγουδιών, που να "εκπλήξουν θετικά" τα ελληνόπουλα _(το 'ελληνόπουλα' μήπως γράφεται με κεφαλαίο; )_.
Μου ζητήθηκε ρητά, στα τρία αυτά τραγούδια να μην συμπεριλαμβάνεται το syrtakì.
Επειδή από μουσική άποψη έχω μείνει στη δεκαετία του '60-'70, θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας.

Ποια τραγούδια θα ήταν αντιπροσωπευτικά και θα άρεσαν στους σημερινούς γυμνασιόπαιδες;


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 27, 2009)

Δεν θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να τραγουδήσουν 3 γκρεκάνικα τραγούδια της Κάτω Ιταλίας, που συνδυάζουν ελληνικό και ιταλικό στίχο; Κάτι τέτοιο, εξάλλου, θα είχε και συμβολικό χαρακτήρα στο πλαίσιο της αδελφοποίησης. Υπάρχει, για παράδειγμα, ένα που το τραγούδησε ο Πορτοκάλογλου (πασίγνωστος στα παιδιά) μαζί με το συγκρότημα Encardia, το "Agapi mou fidella".


----------



## curry (Jan 27, 2009)

Και οι Ghetonia, επίσης, που έχουν δώσει πολλές συναυλίες στην Ελλάδα και έχουν 1-2 γνωστά τραγούδια.
Όσο για αντιπροσωπευτικά τραγούδια ελληνικά... Δεν θέλω να ακουστώ σαν τις θείες που λένε "τα σημερινά παιδιά, α-πα-πα, δεν έχουν επίπεδο, ενώ εμείς στην εποχή μας..." (γιατί ούτε τότε ήταν έτσι), αλλά η μικρή επαφή που έχω είναι μάλλον απογοητευτική (σκυλο-pop που ακούνε στα κινητά τους στο μετρό). Οπότε, θα σου πρότεινα ασφαλείς και κλασικές λύσεις (και από τις δεκαετίες που λες!) από καλλιτέχνες που κάνουν ακόμα καριέρα, όπως Πρωτοψάλτη ("Τα πιο ωραία Λαϊκά"), Σαββόπουλο ("Καραγκιόζης", "Ας αρχίσουν οι Χοροί"), Χαρούλα Αλεξίου, τέτοια. Που ακούγονται ακόμα στα ραδιόφωνα και στις παρέες.
(Τα παιδιά θα ξέρουν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τους στίχους του "Καραγκιόζη" και των "Λαϊκών". Αλλά το τελευταίο είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο να το τραγουδήσουν άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν ελληνικά, έχει πολύ γρήγορο ρυθμό.)


----------



## curry (Jan 27, 2009)

Αν ήξερες επίσης για ποιον δήμο πρόκειται (και είναι εκτός Αθηνών, Πειραιώς και προαστίων), ίσως να μπορούσαμε να σου προτείνουμε και κανένα παραδοσιακό τραγούδι της περιοχής.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2009)

Συμφωνώ για τα γκρεκάνικα τραγούδια (ευκαιρία να μάθουν, αν δεν ξέρουν) και να προτείνω, αν οπωσδήποτε θέλουν ελληνικά τραγούδια, _τα παιδιά του Πειραιά _ του Χατζιδάκι που είναι πασίγνωστο. Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε και η Μισιρλού, που σίγουρα την ξέρουν καθώς η διασκευή της είναι το γνωστό O.S.T. του Pulp Fiction και το έχουν ξαναματαδιασκευάσει και οι Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## curry (Jan 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> _τα παιδιά του Πειραιά _ του Χατζιδάκι που είναι πασίγνωστο.



Αυτό όμως δεν είναι συρτάκι;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2009)

Εγώ όταν ακούω συρτάκι σκέφτομαι την κλασική σκηνή από το _Η κόρη μου η σοσιαλίστρια_ που χορεύει η Βουγουκλάκη στην ταβέρνα μετά την πορεία


----------



## curry (Jan 27, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι τον Zorbas the Greek!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι έχω βαρεθεί αυτά που χαρακτηρίζονται ως αντιπροσωπευτικά Ελληνικά (the living dead). Τα παιδιά σήμερα μια χαρά τραγούδια ακούνε για την ηλικία τους. Γιατί δεν τα βάζετε να τραγουδήσουν αυτά που τους αρέσουν και που ταιριάζουν στην ηλικία τους; Ποιες είναι οι επιτυχίες σήμερα; Ρουβάς; Βανδή; Βίσση; Ζουγανέλη; Νίνο; Το κορίτσι της ντίσκο;

http://greekddl.com/mousiki/va-xrises-epitixies-2009.html

Άλλωστε, άμα ακούσουν Χατζιδάκι, Θεοδωράκη και τα σχετικά νομίζω πως θα τα πάρει ο ύπνος.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ποιες είναι οι επιτυχίες σήμερα; Ρουβάς; Βανδή; Βίσση; Ζουγανέλη; Νίνο; Το κορίτσι της ντίσκο;
> 
> http://greekddl.com/mousiki/va-xrises-epitixies-2009.html
> 
> Άλλωστε, άμα ακούσουν Χατζιδάκι, Θεοδωράκη και τα σχετικά νομίζω πως θα τα πάρει ο ύπνος.



Δυστυχώς, δεν έχουν προβλέψει οι παραπάνω να βγάλουν και κανένα χορωδιακό τραγούδι ώστε να ταιριάζει στην περίσταση. (Αν και το "Διώξε πια τον μακρυμάλλη" του Ζουγανέλη δεν θα με χάλαγε από χορωδία...). Σαν να μου φαίνεται, όμως, ότι ξεφεύγουμε από το πνεύμα του νήματος, έλα έλα στοιχηθείτε όλοι!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> (Αν και το "Διώξε πια τον μακρυμάλλη" του Ζουγανέλη δεν θα με χάλαγε από χορωδία...).



Όχι, σκεφτόμουνα την Ελεωνόρα Ζουγανέλη (κι εγώ πρόσφατα την έμαθα) που κάνει τρελό σουξέ σ' αυτές τις ηλικίες (και όχι μόνο):





  

Ό,τι νομίζετε...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 27, 2009)

Κάντε βρε λίγο υπομονή, το απόγευμα θα ρωτήσω τους ...αρμόδιους!
Υπάρχει και ο Μαραβέγιας, ο Δεληβοριάς και άλλοι αλλά εξαρτάται και τι εννοούμε «αντιπροσωπευτική ελληνική μουσική».
Μια ιδέα είναι και το επίκαιρο τραγούδι _



_ από τα «Κίτρινα Ποδήλατα»


----------



## curry (Jan 27, 2009)

Elsa said:


> «Κίτρινα Ποδήλατα»



Οι οποίοι πολύ "Rage Against the Machine" μάς έχουν προκύψει τελευταία! Από μπαλαντούλες δεν άρχισαν; Συγγνώμη Κάπα, τον τραβάει αυτό το νήμα τον off-topicισμό του!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2009)

Σκεφτείτε όμως ότι πρέπει να είναι κάτι εύκολο σχετικά στην προφορά και αργό, θα πρότεινα, γιατί το συγκεκριμένο, πολύ καλό, δε λέω, αλλά δε βλέπω να το τραγουδούν τα Ιταλάκια και με μεγάλη ευκολία.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 27, 2009)

curry said:


> Συγγνώμη Κάπα, τον τραβάει αυτό το νήμα τον off-topicισμό του!



Έστω, αλλά με μέτρο παιδιά, να βοηθήσουμε και τον Tapioco, όχι να τον μπερδέψουμε περισσότερο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

Ααααα... Τώρα, θυμήθηκα! Υπάρχουν και Ελληνοιταλικές παραγωγές. Βλέπε Ηρώ+Gigi D' Alessio (



), το χειροκρότημα του Κραουνάκη σε Ιταλική διασκευή (μάλλον λίγο βαρύ), Αρβανιτάκη - Μην ορκίζεσαι/Mona Lisa (κι αυτό ίσως όχι το καταλληλότερο), αλλά κάτι πάνω σ' αυτές τις γραμμές.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

Διαβάστε κι αυτό για ιδέες...

Πού πήγαν τα παπάκια, ο Αλμπάνο και η Ρομίνα;


----------



## stathis (Jan 27, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Πού πήγαν τα παπάκια, ο Αλμπάνο και η Ρομίνα;


Στην ποταμιά (στο πλαίσιο της ελληνοϊταλικής μουσικής φιλίας).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

Το δικό μου πρόγραμμα για τη συγκεκριμένη περίσταση απαρτίζεται από τα ακόλουθα άσματα:


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

Να πουν ένα τσάμικο:
_Είναι εκεί μια λίμνη, πέρα,
στον κάμπο, μες στην ξέρα,
όπου κάθεται ο Σωκράτης, 
άπλυτος σαν λυχνοστάτης._


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Όπως βλέπεις, tapioco, ο καθένας έχει τη δική του αντίληψη για το τι είναι αντιπροσωπευτική ελληνική μουσική (όπως επίσης για το πώς βοηθούμε απαντώντας σε κάποια ερώτηση).

Έβαλα στο youtube τη λέξη «χορωδία» για αναζήτηση, αφού το τραγούδι πρέπει να ταιριάζει σε χορωδία, αλλά δεν βρήκα στα γρήγορα κάτι που να μου άρεσε, ίσως να έφταιγαν και οι εκτελέσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει το «αντιπροσωπευτικό» εδώ. Θα προτιμούσα κάτι που θα μπορεί να τραγουδηθεί με καλό αποτέλεσμα και να μην κοιμίσει τα Ιταλάκια. Πάνω σ' αυτές τις παραμέτρους έχετε καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

Τα τραγούδια άνετα προσαρμόζονται στα δεδομένα της εκάστοτε χορωδίας. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Και τραγούδια γραμμένα εξαρχής για χορωδία, εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για Γρηγοριανό μέλος, Βυζαντινούς ψαλμούς και τα σχετικά. Σε κανονικές συνθήκες, θα ρωτάγαμε τα ίδια τα παιδιά τι θέλουν να τραγουδήσουν και τι ακριβώς τραγουδάει η συγκεκριμένη χορωδία. Οπότε, ή πάμε σε λύσεις Ζορμπάς και τα σχετικά, ή σε κάτι σύγχρονο. Εκτός κι έχω ξεχάσει κάτι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Όπως είδες, εγώ κάποιες παραμέτρους έβαλα (π.χ. «να _ταιριάζει_ σε χορωδία», όχι «να είναι γραμμένο για χορωδία») και κατέληξα σε ένα μεγάλο ερωτηματικό καθώς τα γούστα μου στην ελληνική μουσική δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη αντιπροσωπευτικά. Ασφαλής προσέγγιση θα ήταν τρία τραγούδια από τρία διαφορετικά είδη: ένα δημοτικό, ένα θεοδωρακικό, ένα σύγχρονο έντεχνο. Αλλά από αυτά που έχουν τη χροιά του μοντέρνου ή του διαχρονικού. Αν συμφωνείτε, εσείς που ξέρετε καλύτερα την ελληνική μουσική, ρίξτε συγκεκριμένες ιδέες.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 27, 2009)

Οι αρμόδιοι λένε _«ναι, σιγά μην ακούνε ελληνικά...ροκ ακούνε, άντε το πολύ κανένα Χατζηγιάννη»_
Οπότε,


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 28, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ όλο τον κόσμο. :)

Παίρνω υπόψη τα εξής: 
- Γκρεκάνικα (kapa18, curry, Palavra)
- Έντεχνο, διαχρονικό: "ασφαλείς και κλασικές λύσεις ... από καλλιτέχνες που κάνουν ακόμα καριέρα" (curry)
- 'Νεανικό' ποπ: "Τα παιδιά σήμερα μια χαρά τραγούδια ακούνε για την ηλικία τους" (Ambrose), "Υπάρχει και ο Μαραβέγιας, ο Δεληβοριάς και άλλοι" (Elsa)
- Ελληνικά τραγούδια γνωστά στο εξωτερικό
- Ελληνοιταλικές παραγωγές (Ambrose)
- "Ασφαλής προσέγγιση θα ήταν τρία τραγούδια από τρία διαφορετικά είδη" (nickel)

Θα τους προτείνω μια λίστα τραγουδιών, χωρισμένα στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες, κι ας διαλέξουν μόνοι τους.
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν έχω χαμπάρι από "νεανικό ποπ". 
Θα μπορούσατε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τραγουδάκι "ποπ", που να ακούγεται ευχάριστα από τα παιδιά και να μην έχει το "σκυλο-" μπροστά;

-------------------------------


nickel said:


> Όπως βλέπεις, tapioco, ο καθένας έχει τη δική του αντίληψη για το τι είναι αντιπροσωπευτική ελληνική μουσική
> ...
> Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει το «αντιπροσωπευτικό» εδώ.



Το φανταζόμουνα, nickel.
Γι' αυτό μου φάνηκε δυσβάσταχτο βάρος να αποφασίσω μόνος μου κάτι τέτοιο και ζήτησα τη βοήθειά σας.

ΥΓ. Συγγνώμη αν ξέχασα να παραθέσω κάποιον.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2009)

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα νεανικού ποπ είναι ο Χατζηγιάννης που προτείνει η Έλσα, ο οποίος έχει τραγουδήσει και Το πάρτι του Μητσιά. Μπορεί να τους αρέσει.
Επίσης, θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω την ερώτηση της Κάρι σχετικά με το με ποιον δήμο θα αδελφοποιηθείτε, γιατί ίσως μπορούμε να συνεισφέρουμε προτάσεις που θα τον αφορούν συγκεκριμένα.
Στίχοι εδώ.


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 28, 2009)

Δυστυχώς (ο σύζυγος της καθηγήτριας μουσικής) δεν ήξερε το όνομα του δήμου.
Θα ξαναρωτήσω.


----------

